# Fifteen52's Twin Scroll GT35R B7 A4 Build



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

Finally have pictures and info on the few remaining pieces of the build I was waiting for so here goes!
The build list:
GT3582R, Twin Scroll, .78 a/r, 4" Antisurge Inlet, 3" V-Band Exhaust
Jay Thornton Custom Tubular Twin Scroll Manifold
Tial 38mm V-Band Wastegates x 2
JE 82.5mm 8.5:1 Pistons
Integrated Engineering 144x20 Rods
Supertech Inconel Exhaust Valves
Supertech SS/Nitride Intake Valves
ARP Head Bolts
Tial Q BOV
Precision 750 FMIC Core
2.75" IC Plumbing
Full SS 3" Exhaust w/ 3" Splits & Magnaflow Mufflers
Snow Stage 2 W/M Injection
RS4 Injectors
AWE HPFP Upgrade
BSH PCV Blockoff Plate
Clutchmasters FX500, 6 puck, Unsprung, Power Plus II Pressure Plate
Cluchmasters 16lb Steel Flywheel
Turbosmart Eboost2 EBC
Innovate XD16 w/ LC1 Wideband Controller
Think thats the most of it, onto the pics!








































































And the last piece of the puzzle, the manifold before wg placement and final touch ups, ships tomorrow!








The car, 08' A4 2.0T Quattro 6spd
























As I start into the build, Ill update as I can here but I will provide quicker updates and more detail to the blog on our site, you can follow it here:
http://www.1552v2.com/blogs/A4B7shopdemo/index.cfm
Teardown hopefully starting next weekend! Stay tuned!












_Modified by [email protected] at 2:18 PM 3-20-2009_


----------



## .:MKV:. (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: Fifteen52's Twin Scroll GT35R B7 A4 Build ([email protected])*


----------



## whizbang18T (Nov 17, 2000)

nice to see another sweet project from 1552


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

Looks BADASS


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (whizbang18T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *whizbang18T* »_nice to see another sweet project from 1552









Thanks! Quite a few things planned for it, this is just the beginning!!!


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS AWD is where it's at! Good Luck Shawn!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lou_Y2mK5* »_YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS AWD is where it's at! Good Luck Shawn!

Thanks Lou, selling your car already?


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Yes! Sad but all good. I'm getting a B5 1.8T Quattro in 2 months. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Thanks! Quite a few things planned for it, this is just the beginning!!!









I hate you soooo much







don't forget about me I'm still need ing some boost


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

How do you like the TEIN coils? Remember when you ship that part mine goes with it. Don't forget


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: (fahrenheit 525)*

Badass. I love this build. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: (fahrenheit 525)*

Lookin good!!!!


----------



## MKV John. (Jan 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*

awesome.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (MKV John.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fahrenheit 525* »_
I hate you soooo much







don't forget about me I'm still need ing some boost









I think you've fixed that yourself but I havent forgotten about what you want. You dont give me enough time inbetween reminders to forget









_Quote, originally posted by *Lou_Y2mK5* »_Yes! Sad but all good. I'm getting a B5 1.8T Quattro in 2 months. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I love the older A4's but you will surely miss the FSI motor over the 20v

_Quote, originally posted by *fahrenheit 525* »_How do you like the TEIN coils? Remember when you ship that part mine goes with it. Don't forget









Do you think I would use something I didnt like?







I love them, I also had them on my B6, just switched them over as the fitments are the same

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Badass. I love this build. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Lookin good!!!! 

Thanks guys!









_Quote, originally posted by *MKV John.* »_awesome.

Is this the same John from Dubkorps? And thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by [email protected] at 9:13 AM 3-20-2009_


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lou_Y2mK5* »_Yes! Sad but all good. I'm getting a B5 1.8T Quattro in 2 months. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
 
Pm sent







Bob.G


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lou_Y2mK5* »_YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS AWD is where it's at! Good Luck Shawn!

Shawn has seen the light.
Finally.


----------



## sciblades (Oct 21, 2008)

seems like florida is where it is at for big turbo setups, can't wait to see what kind of power you'll will be making..


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (sciblades)*

nice setup, it should make awesome power http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
shawn is that your personal car or a customer car?


----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)

*Re: Fifteen52's Twin Scroll GT35R B7 A4 Build ([email protected])*

I'm curious to see how the valves look like when you replace them. 
Whats the mileage of the car? 
The exhaust looks awesome!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: Fifteen52's Twin Scroll GT35R B7 A4 Build (Rogerthat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rogerthat* »_I'm curious to see how the valves look like when you replace them. 
Whats the mileage of the car? 
The exhaust looks awesome!

17k miles on the car, should look pretty fresh inside!

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_nice setup, it should make awesome power http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
shawn is that your personal car or a customer car?

My personal car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif We'll see on the power, fueling obviously is going to be the limiting factor right now


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_nice setup, it should make awesome power http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
shawn is that your personal car or a customer car?

Shop car.
Couldn't find a willing guinea pig


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

well good luck with it, you will love how the 35R spools on this engine it is great


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_well good luck with it, you will love how the 35R spools on this engine it is great


The twin scroll should assist spool quite a bit as well!


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

wow - is all i got to say http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

Another last min addition
ARP head bolts








Valves came in today too!


----------



## .:MKV:. (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: (prodigymb)*

What kinda numbers you expecting to see with this setup?
And what Software?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (.:MKV:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:MKV:.* »_What kinda numbers you expecting to see with this setup?
And what Software? 

Hoping for somwhere in the 430-450awhp range on pump gas/meth or whatever fueling allows. Probably won't push for a high race gas number until larger injectors are available. The hardware setup (minus fueling) is good for 600awhp+ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Stay tuned for software/tuning updates!


----------



## .:MKV:. (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Hoping for somwhere in the 430-450awhp range on pump gas/meth or whatever fueling allows. Probably won't push for a high race gas number until larger injectors are available. The hardware setup (minus fueling) is good for 600awhp+ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Stay tuned for software/tuning updates!









Sweet.
And if you get a custom revo tune im gonna jump off a cliff lol cause i offered Chris a plane ticket here and i had a hula girl ready to blow him off upon arrival just for a tune








But yeah ill stay tuned


----------



## Murder'd (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Does the manifold have to be 'twin-scroll'd" if the turbo is to get the effect? And how do you know if a turbo is twin-scrolled or not, can you tell by just the split exhaust inlet?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (fahrenheit 525)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fahrenheit 525* »_

Really









There was no one with an adequate platform, those FWD things (I think there called Vdubs?) just aren't sufficient!


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Murder'd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Murder’d* »_Does the manifold have to be 'twin-scroll'd" if the turbo is to get the effect? And how do you know if a turbo is twin-scrolled or not, can you tell by just the split exhaust inlet?

short answer you want a twin-scroll turbo with a manifold that has the 2 cylinders that fire together in 1 side and the other 2 cylinders that fire together in the other side so everything flows nice and smooth...that is the most simple answer
look at the picture of the manifold see how cylinder 1 and 4 go to one side and 2 and 3 to the other..though to see with the turbo mounted in the way but you can get the idea from where the pipes are headed


_Modified by [email protected] at 12:24 PM 3-20-2009_


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

So, that's how shawn want's to play huh? Well how much to put rear 4moition in my car Brad.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (fahrenheit 525)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fahrenheit 525* »_So, that's how shawn want's to play huh? Well how much to put rear 4moition in my car Brad.

if you have to ask it is to much


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (fahrenheit 525)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fahrenheit 525* »_So, that's how shawn want's to play huh? Well how much to put rear 4moition in my car Brad.

It's all bolt-on, so find the parts and get back to me








But the key here, Shawn, is the fact that we're purposely building a longitudinally oriented 2.0T this time.


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
There was no one with an adequate platform, those FWD things (I think there called Vdubs?) just aren't sufficient!










Ok, Mr. AUDI Von Money bags, how much to put quattro or R32 a$$ end in my car?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (Murder'd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Murder’d* »_Does the manifold have to be 'twin-scroll'd" if the turbo is to get the effect? And how do you know if a turbo is twin-scrolled or not, can you tell by just the split exhaust inlet?

As JC said, the purpose of twin scroll is to keep the paired cylinder exhaust pulses from ever crossing or firing against each other and also to keep there pressures seperate. A twin scroll turbo can surely be ran on a single scroll manifold and also a single scroll turbo on a twin scroll manifold however by allowing the pressures from the firing cylinders to equalize in either the collector or turbine housing, the twin scroll gains are surpassed. The only way to truly take full advantage of twin scroll is with both a TS manifold and turbo as well as twin wastegates where exhaust pulses never cross each other and pressure is never equalized between paired cylinders. Twin scroll has been done before using a single wastegate and a divided wastegate feed however it does still alow for _some_ equalization of pressure.
Typically a TS manifold will be far more complex as the pair cylinders have to be on the same side of the flange plus the complication of either two wastegates or dividing a wastegate feed
Hopefully that answers your questions


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
if you have to ask it is to much










Brad has my credit card on file with a 29,000 dollar limit that should work


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (fahrenheit 525)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fahrenheit 525* »_

Brad has my credit card on file with a 29,000 dollar limit that should work









Good to know, I'll keep that in mind if I run short on parts for the A4


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

shawn this looks so badass bro, When you told me over about this it didn't quite sink in. this thing is going to be awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

LOL go ahead just pay me back


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (fahrenheit 525)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fahrenheit 525* »_
I support you shawn and everything your shop does you know that. It's not about that it's about shawn being faster than me. I'm not going to just watch







Can you find me a wrecked AWD car that will work? That is your specialty right? It dosen't have to be today but can you start looking for me? Unless 1552 doesn't want the first MKV GLI 4motion









Honesty, get your car to a point where you are happy for a short time. Drive the car and enjoy it then think about whats next. There will always be someone with something better and faster. As soon as I get the A4 built I'm sure someone will have learned some new things from my build and in a matter of months someone else will be in the spotlight with a bigger build. I didnt learn this with the old car until the last few months but I spent more time planning the next stages and wanting more and never really enjoyed the car until I realized it could only do what it could do and to just drive it for what it was. These are still small displacement 4cyl's yet we expect them to have supercar and better characterisitics. Enjoy what you have, don't worry about what everyone else has (or is putting down #'s wise) and enjoy whats parked in your garage each night!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

If your serious about the Haldex conversion, you know Brad and I will gladly sit down and iron out some details with you. As long as you don't call us at 10pm wanting to do so


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Honesty, get your car to a point where you are happy for a short time. Drive the car and enjoy it then think about whats next. There will always be someone with something better and faster. As soon as I get the A4 built I'm sure someone will have learned some new things from my build and in a matter of months someone else will be in the spotlight with a bigger build. I didnt learn this with the old car until the last few months but I spent more time planning the next stages and wanting more and never really enjoyed the car until I realized it could only do what it could do and to just drive it for what it was. These are still small displacement 4cyl's yet we expect them to have supercar and better characterisitics. Enjoy what you have, don't worry about what everyone else has (or is putting down #'s wise) and enjoy whats parked in your garage each night! 


Very True My freind enough about me lets keep this focused on your build http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'll come down to the shop and see it in person








PS I don't need to be faster than everybody else just you










































J/K
Good luck you need anything call me


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

Mani is done!
The money shots!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Im noticing a trend, Guys named Shawn want to go fast.


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

ya just remember he's JR and I'm SR, I can't wait to see this finished this has went thru 4 turbo's just sense I met him. Phil if my jetta can't cure my need for speed I'm bringing you my 98 Subaru 22B and we are sticking a 07 drive train in it







So I can keep up with this Guy


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_If your serious about the Haldex conversion, you know Brad and I will gladly sit down and iron out some details with you. As long as you don't call us at 10pm wanting to do so










I'm going to wait untill you finish your build like we talked about if I like it. we see if we can find a rear end http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I can't wait to see this thing in person http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MKV John. (Jan 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Is this the same John from Dubkorps? And thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



yes sir.








and no problem dude. i can't wait for it to be up and running.


----------



## blackvento36 (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Mani is done!
The money shots!

























What filler rod are you using to TIG that mani? The guys at the welding supply always hand me 308, which is good for welding stainless to mild, but the welds always come out dark, not the same color as the 304 parent metal like your welds.


----------



## California Jay (Sep 1, 2004)

This manifold is schedule 40 304L... stainless to mild steel I use 309.. if that isn't available then 308 will do. The joints of runners get 308 and sometimes 347... At times, depending on your process, your weld may turn a little dark if you do passes on the inside of pipe.. this one actually doesn't luster as much as I'm used to due to the amount of handling - ie time on the weld table and say how clean I keep my hands/materials between passes.
If you aren't getting the color you want out of the final weld then you are either too hot or not enough gas flow to start. Each pass between runner joint is ~65-70amps.




_Modified by California Jay at 12:08 PM 3-22-2009_


----------



## .:MKV:. (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: (California Jay)*








Bra you is a bada$$ welder yo website and past work is meeeeaaann







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: (.:MKV:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:MKV:.* »_







Bra you is a bada$$ welder yo website and past work is meeeeaaann







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
 
Jay been making nice manifold pieces for years







Bob


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*FV-QR*

buildup looks nasty!
can't wait to see it done








p.s. you need new rear tires


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (MFZERO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MFZERO* »_buildup looks nasty!
can't wait to see it done








p.s. you need new rear tires









Rear tires are pretty much brand new, just a little bit of inner wear from alot of negative camber to tuck the 9.5's


----------



## blackvento36 (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: (California Jay)*


_Quote, originally posted by *California Jay* »_
If you aren't getting the color you want out of the final weld then you are either too hot or not enough gas flow to start. Each pass between runner joint is ~65-70amps.
Well there's a question, what gas are you using? I use straight argon for everything. I'm just learning TIG now, I've been using MIG for a while


----------



## milan616 (Aug 5, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I thought the RS4 injectors weren't ideal for the 2.0T, and the S3 injectors were the way to go for higher flow and ideal spray pattern? Any reason you guys went with the RS4 set?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (milan616)*


_Quote, originally posted by *milan616* »_I thought the RS4 injectors weren't ideal for the 2.0T, and the S3 injectors were the way to go for higher flow and ideal spray pattern? Any reason you guys went with the RS4 set?

RS4 injectors flow a great deal more than the S3 versions, and as for spray patterns, the differences are mostly manifested in cold start and low RPM situations. We're okay with that








We've been using RS4 injectors in high-hp 2.0T apps for well over a year now and results are excellent.


_Modified by [email protected] at 2:45 PM 3-23-2009_


----------



## milan616 (Aug 5, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_RS4 injectors flow a great deal more than the S3 versions, and as for spray patterns, the differences are mostly manifested in cold start and low RPM situations. We're okay with that









Thanks for the quick response to my curiosity!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

Best project on the tex right now!!


----------



## MKV John. (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_Best project on the tex right now!!

nah there's a p.o.s turbo rabbit build up somewhere on here... i think the guys name is andre. he sucks


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (MKV John.)*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (MKV John.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKV John.* »_
nah there's a p.o.s turbo rabbit build up somewhere on here... 

That's a saga, not a thread


----------



## wibyr32 (Dec 2, 2004)

*Re: Fifteen52's Twin Scroll GT35R B7 A4 Build ([email protected])*

Awesome build!! Looks like I need to drive down and visit. 
Wanna trade


----------



## MKV John. (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_









http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
That's a saga, not a thread









hahaha well played.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

This weekend is go time!


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

beautiful http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

any pics of the intercooler mounted behind the bumper


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_any pics of the intercooler mounted behind the bumper

Is it this weekend?


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Is it this weekend?









tease! your worst than the myspace girls......lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
tease! your worst than the myspace girls......lmao









If I had done anything with the intercooler yet there would already be pics up, I can assure you of that. The only thing I jumped aheead and did was the exhaust just because I could easily connect it to the stock exhaust for now. The intercooler core and u-bends for the piping are still sitting here waiting patiently next to my desk. By the first of the week, everything turbo hardware wise, downpipe, and FMIC will be on the car and running! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Lots of pics/updates this weekend, I promise!


----------



## jonnyc23 (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Oh my god!
That single pic makes me want to sell my GTI and buy an A4!! lol..
Awesome stuff..
Is the hardware going to go up for sale, or is this just going to be a one off??
Thanks
Jonny


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (jonnyc23)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jonnyc23* »_Oh my god!
That single pic makes me want to sell my GTI and buy an A4!! lol..
Awesome stuff..
Is the hardware going to go up for sale, or is this just going to be a one off??
Thanks
Jonny

Surely not going to have the parts laying around on a shelf but if someone wants a similar setup, of course we can provide everything needed as a "kit" http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## $GTI07$ (Feb 29, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

what will this setup be making on a mkv?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: ($GTI07$)*

Fueling is not available right now to support what this hardware setup can make. Instead of building light and having to change hardware when larger injectors do become available, we're going all out from the start! On a FWD car, a GT35R can make 600-700whp without a problem


----------



## $GTI07$ (Feb 29, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

thats too much for a daily driver for me. all i want is 400whp or 450whp on 93 octane and thats it.


_Modified by $GTI07$ at 6:29 PM 3-24-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: ($GTI07$)*


_Quote, originally posted by *$GTI07$* »_thats too much for a daily driver for me. all i want is 400whp or 450whp on 93 octane and thats it.

_Modified by $GTI07$ at 6:29 PM 3-24-2009_

A GT30R will do that on the FSI. We can surely do a similar setup with a smaller turbo. Give me a call at the shop or make a trip down to see us if you would like to discuss a setup. We have built a few GT30R MK5's that are running around the Sarasota/Tampa area!


----------



## $GTI07$ (Feb 29, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

will do that one of these days.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: ($GTI07$)*


_Quote, originally posted by *$GTI07$* »_will do that one of these days.

No hurry, let us know when you're ready


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

E-mail me in the morning to remind me untill then here's a teaser








please send those other pics I asked for as well


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (fahrenheit 525)*

GT30R = 76 and it that turbo will/can make that power on a 1.8T, it can do so on the 2.0l as well with a proper tune and hardware setup.
I dont have any pictures, there are some on the site as well as on Vortex. Stop being lazy!


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Fueling is not available right now to support what this hardware setup can make. 
 
Its been how many years since the DI Engine been out? 4-5years? and still no one makes and sells BIG injectors







. 
I can't wait until other manufactures start going in the DI engine direction for emission and MPG requirement's then you will see the aftermarket injector companies spending R & D money in this area to bring them to the market place .







Bob.G


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rracerguy717* »_ 
Its been how many years since the DI Engine been out? 4-5years? and still no one makes and sells BIG injectors







. 
I can't wait until other manufactures start going in the DI engine direction for emission and MPG requirement's then you will see the aftermarket injector companies spending R & D money in this area to bring them to the market place .







Bob.G

Luckly we have a few different OEM applications which use different injectors for the time being. With as much tuning potential that is in the 135/335 motor, I still do not believe they have an alternate injector either. On another note, Bosch Motorsport does have quite a few larger fuel injectors available for the FSI, however with retail just over the $1,000 mark PER INJECTOR, surely not the most sensible solution


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rracerguy717* »_ 
Its been how many years since the DI Engine been out? 4-5years? and still no one makes and sells BIG injectors







. 
I can't wait until other manufactures start going in the DI engine direction for emission and MPG requirement's then you will see the aftermarket injector companies spending R & D money in this area to bring them to the market place .







Bob.G

True. Basically wont see anything until the Asian market start to use the technology.


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_GT30R = 76 and it that turbo will/can make that power on a 1.8T, it can do so on the 2.0l as well with a proper tune and hardware setup.
I dont have any pictures, there are some on the site as well as on Vortex. Stop being lazy!









no silly send me the body work pics


----------



## MKV John. (Jan 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*

dre, they already do, mazda uses DI on their speed (3&6) cars.... i know mazda's owned by ford (or was, i don't know whats going on with that) but it's stll mad JDM yo.


----------



## MKV John. (Jan 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*

shawn PM'd.


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
A GT30R will do that on the FSI. We can surely do a similar setup with a smaller turbo. Give me a call at the shop or make a trip down to see us if you would like to discuss a setup. We have built a few GT30R MK5's that are running around the Sarasota/Tampa area!

I'm just saying if you need a test fit lmk







I think if you upgrade the low side fuel system you should be able to run a little more HP than u estimated for your DD http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (fahrenheit 525)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fahrenheit 525* »_
no silly send me the body work pics

I know what you're asking for, my response still applies!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (fahrenheit 525)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fahrenheit 525* »_
I'm just saying if you need a test fit lmk







I think if you upgrade the low side fuel system you should be able to run a little more HP than u estimated for your DD http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I'm working on the LP side already, this isn't my first rodeo


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (MKV John.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKV John.* »_shawn PM'd. 

Back at ya!


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
I'm working on the LP side already, this isn't my first rodeo









pm'd


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rracerguy717* »_ 4-5years? and still no one makes and sells BIG injectors







. 









Nice build Shawn.Nikon D80?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (Issam Abed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Issam Abed* »_








Nice build Shawn.Nikon D80?

Thanks Issam, camera is a Sony A200


----------



## MKV John. (Jan 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Issam Abed* »_










chop chop 034 ftw.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (MKV John.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKV John.* »_dre, they already do, mazda uses DI on their speed (3&6) cars.... i know mazda's owned by ford (or was, i don't know whats going on with that) but it's stll mad JDM yo.

yea i know about the mazda i meant the jdm that makes power....lol
toyota/honda


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (MKV John.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKV John.* »_
chop chop 034 ftw. 


A high flowing *AFFORDABLE* FSI injector would be a big step for the platform however I dont even want to begin to guess how far behind tuning support will be once such an injector does become available.


----------



## MKV John. (Jan 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
yea i know about the mazda i meant the jdm that makes power....lol
toyota/honda


lol, mazda ftl. 

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
A high flowing *AFFORDABLE* FSI injector would be a big step for the platform however I dont even want to begin to guess how far behind tuning support will be once such an injector does become available. 



so true man. it's crazy. i should have bought a 1.8t lol


----------



## 20aeman (Jun 8, 2006)

forcefed is working on a supplementary injector setup I believe...4 traditional style injectors slapped onto a manifold + fuel rail+ return line + pump controlled by another ecu altogether....
should be interesting when they roll out with that....


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (MKV John.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKV John.* »_
so true man. it's crazy. i should have bought a 1.8t lol

The FSI motor surely requires a bit more TLC than the 1.8T but coming from a 1.8T, I dont miss it one bit. Even in stock form, the 2.0T is by far superior. I can't wait to feel this car with even double the stock HP let alone what this setup is going to be capable of!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (20aeman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20aeman* »_forcefed is working on a supplementary injector setup I believe...4 traditional style injectors slapped onto a manifold + fuel rail+ return line + pump controlled by another ecu altogether....
should be interesting when they roll out with that....


Another idea that works however an additional fuel rail makes a complex fuel system even more of a nightmare and again lack of a tuning solution. They may be able to incorporate a controller to run the additional injectors but adding that into a current setup/tune is most likely not going to be a bolt on solution.


----------



## MKV John. (Jan 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *20aeman* »_forcefed is working on a supplementary injector setup I believe...4 traditional style injectors slapped onto a manifold + fuel rail+ return line + pump controlled by another ecu altogether....
should be interesting when they roll out with that....












_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
The FSI motor surely requires a bit more TLC than the 1.8T but coming from a 1.8T, I dont miss it one bit. Even in stock form, the 2.0T is by far superior. I can't wait to feel this car with even double the stock HP let alone what this setup is going to be capable of!











yeah i hear ya.. im just talking $ and time wise. it sucks to pay 1k for injectors lol. like i really want to throw a bigger turbo on, but i'm considering not going overboard. i thought about an sc61 and i looked into 6262's .... but now i'm leaning on just scooping up a t3/t4 60 trim.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (MKV John.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKV John.* »_
yeah i hear ya.. im just talking $ and time wise. it sucks to pay 1k for injectors lol. like i really want to throw a bigger turbo on, but i'm considering not going overboard. i thought about an sc61 and i looked into 6262's .... but now i'm leaning on just scooping up a t3/t4 60 trim. 

Dont do it! The SC62 is a sick turbo with the billet wheel and surely gets my vote! If not a GT35R, that would be my next choice for turbo's on this setup (of course if I didn't go completely insane and try to cram a GT4088R under the hood of this A4







)


----------



## 20aeman (Jun 8, 2006)

HTA35R twin scroll....yum.
might spool like a ko3


----------



## MKV John. (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Dont do it! The SC62 is a sick turbo with the billet wheel and surely gets my vote! If not a GT35R, that would be my next choice for turbo's on this setup (of course if I didn't go completely insane and try to cram a GT4088R under the hood of this A4







)

lol, that turbo's pretty pricey though some local honda shop over by me said they can get me an sc61 for 780 bucks.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (20aeman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20aeman* »_HTA35R twin scroll....yum.
might spool like a ko3









No such thing, Im about 2 months ahead of you on that thought!


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (MKV John.)*

when it comes to the turbo and billet wheels money should not make up your mind no matter what the price, i had an SC61 .63 on my 1.8T and hated it so bad i only used it for less than a month
on my FSI i run an HTA35R .82 and i f'in love the turbo


----------



## MKV John. (Jan 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_when it comes to the turbo and billet wheels money should not make up your mind no matter what the price, i had an SC61 .63 on my 1.8T and hated it so bad i only used it for less than a month
on my FSI i run an HTA35R .82 and i f'in love the turbo


yeah i hear you, i've been considering picking up eurojet's hardware kit and getting a new turbo and just selling my kit on here. but i don't know dude. i just need to get rid of the t25 so i can make real power but make sure i can daily it at the same time.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (MKV John.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKV John.* »_
yeah i hear you, i've been considering picking up eurojet's hardware kit and getting a new turbo and just selling my kit on here. but i don't know dude. i just need to get rid of the t25 so i can make real power but make sure i can daily it at the same time. 


400+FWHP here and I drive it daily


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
The FSI motor surely requires a bit more TLC than the 1.8T but coming from a 1.8T, I dont miss it one bit. Even in stock form, the 2.0T is by far superior. I can't wait to feel this car with even double the stock HP let alone what this setup is going to be capable of!









Now you see things my way







I just glad we can finally work together now that we both have FSI's. Not that you didn't go above and beyond before but now with 1552 having three 2.0T's to play with and you going all out on this one we should make some real progress http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 1552 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MKV John. (Jan 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
400+FWHP here and I drive it daily










good to hear!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_when it comes to the turbo and billet wheels money should not make up your mind no matter what the price, i had an SC61 .63 on my 1.8T and hated it so bad i only used it for less than a month
on my FSI i run an HTA35R .82 and i f'in love the turbo

What are a few psi/rpm comparisons that your setup runs if you dont mind sharing? 15psi? 20psi?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
What are a few psi/rpm comparisons that your setup runs if you dont mind sharing? 15psi? 20psi?

4k will be about 10psi, 5k will be 28psi







i have not turned the boost higher than that yet
next time i have the turbo off i am actually going to get rid of the .82 housing and do a 1.06
spins tires to redline 1st-4th i think making the spool slightly later will help out in 3rd and 4th getting the car moving before the boost hits real hard


_Modified by [email protected] at 4:15 AM 3-26-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
4k will be about 10psi, 5k will be 28psi







i have not turned the boost higher than that yet
next time i have the turbo off i am actually going to get rid of the .82 housing and do a 1.06
spins tires to redline 1st-4th i think making the spool slightly later will help out in 3rd and 4th getting the car moving before the boost hits real hard


Perfect, I was hoping to have 20psi near 4, I think my predicition might be close!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

This may mean something to a few


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

my car is not tuned either, spool will get better with a tune, by the time my 35R hits 10psi i would have already bin full boost with the old turbo for several hundred rpm's


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_my car is not tuned either, spool will get better with a tune, by the time my 35R hits 10psi i would have already bin full boost with the old turbo for several hundred rpm's

This very interesting stuff so what kind of power you guys going to make by 4k then a huge jump by 5k correct?


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Perfect, I was hoping to have 20psi near 4, I think my predicition might be close!

6th gear going straight up a mountain is the only time I see 20psi anywhere in the 4K rpm range and I certainly don't mean the low end of 4K.... Under normal driving conditions you won't be seeing 20psi near 4K rpm.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

What turbine housing are you running?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_What turbine housing are you running?

bigger than you


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
6th gear going straight up a mountain is the only time I see 20psi anywhere in the 4K rpm range and I certainly don't mean the low end of 4K.... Under normal driving conditions you won't be seeing 20psi near 4K rpm. 

Are you running a twin scroll setup?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_What turbine housing are you running?

.78 a/r twin scroll


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Are you running a twin scroll setup?

No not a twin scroll, but I don't see a .78 twin scroll vs my .82 non spooling over 1000 rpm faster.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

OMG!!!!!!! SHWING!!


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

IC pick please http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

A few more for ya


----------



## California Jay (Sep 1, 2004)

I'll relax once I see the xenon headlight in there.
(biting nails)


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (California Jay)*


_Quote, originally posted by *California Jay* »_I'll relax once I see the xenon headlight in there.
(biting nails) 


Clears the back of the headlight by about 2-3"


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_









beautiful http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
beautiful http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

x2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rhouse181 (Apr 13, 2008)

that thing is pretty cozy in there... i foresee melted headlights in your future haha!
beautiful build


----------



## VWAUDITEK (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: (rhouse181)*

Will this void your warranty? And what kind of mpg do you think you will be getting?


----------



## bernB5 (Jul 13, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Clears the back of the headlight by about 2-3"









planning on running a screen i guess?


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: (VWAUDITEK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWAUDITEK* »_Will this void your warranty? And what kind of mpg do you think you will be getting?









 LOL I think if you get the Audi service plus plan it covers bumper to bumper and drive train anywere from a Ko4 upgrade to a GT35.


----------



## stgII GLI (Oct 22, 2008)

looks great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .:MKV:. (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_A few more for ya
























BOING!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (.:MKV:.)*

looks awesome shawn, everything looks to fit great in their


----------



## johnnyrebel (Nov 24, 2008)

yea thats a bad ass setup


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

More
























Tired now, time for bed!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (bernB5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bernB5* »_
planning on running a screen i guess?

Thats all I know of that will fit right now


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

And thanks everyone for your comments, appreciate the love!


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Thanks Issam, camera is a Sony A200









Shots are looking amazing as well as the build.I love your overhead shots from the mezzanine http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## KingUnderpants (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

So much win.

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_More


----------



## smartyin (Jul 24, 2005)

I WANT TO BUY A SET OF je piston AND RODS FOR MY CAR,, BUT I DON'T KNOW THE SIZE OF THE ORIGINAL PISTON AND RODS....HOW DO U KNOW AND WHERE CAN I GET THOSE INFORMATIONS??


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (smartyin)*

WOULD YOU LIKE ONES LIKE THESE


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Damn, that'll look good when the hood gets popped! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .:MKV:. (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: (M this 1!)*

Man i wish our motors was sideways like that so you could see our turbos too


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

Thank you all for your comments. The car will be up and running tomorrow afternoon. Ill have "finished" pictures and some video as soon as its buttoned up!
Shawn


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

enjoy, i took my 35R to the track last night still with the incorrect software and the timing all the way down to pump gas level since i don't have the correct tune and the car was still trapping 121







you are gonna smile ear to ear tonight


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_enjoy, i took my 35R to the track last night still with the incorrect software and the timing all the way down to pump gas level since i don't have the correct tune and the car was still trapping 121







you are gonna smile ear to ear tonight

What tune are you running? I dont even have the base file yet, not until the first of the week so I wont be seeing any boost for a few days!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (smartyin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smartyin* »_I WANT TO BUY A SET OF je piston AND RODS FOR MY CAR,, BUT I DON'T KNOW THE SIZE OF THE ORIGINAL PISTON AND RODS....HOW DO U KNOW AND WHERE CAN I GET THOSE INFORMATIONS??

Email me, [email protected] or give me a call the first of the week, 941-378-9064. I would be glad to get you what you need http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## smartyin (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

[email protected]
wht is the coating on those pistons?


_Modified by smartyin at 5:07 AM 3/28/2009_


----------



## Hendrik (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: (smartyin)*

It is a thermal heat coating...visit JE HP!
Congrats JC! And congrats Shawn!
These cars are really great...I hope you both make nice in car tach vids


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

Didnt get my tig'd IC pipes and downpipe back today like I was supposed to so now hoping for tomorrow for the car to be running. Was a little angry about not getting it done today so decided to make my own splitter. Needs wetsanded and resprayed but didnt come out too bad!


----------



## MKV John. (Jan 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*

that blows. awesome pics though! 
can't wait for this ish to get started man!


----------



## smartyin (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

hi ~~
shawn,,,ur car looks so gd~!
i have sent you an email~THANK YOU~!


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Didnt get my tig'd IC pipes and downpipe back today like I was supposed to so now hoping for tomorrow for the car to be running. Was a little angry about not getting it done today so decided to make my own splitter. Needs wetsanded and resprayed but didnt come out too bad!

























I'm sooooo jealous it's making me sick, I don't know which bugs me more the all wheel drive or the fact the the setup looks so damn good with the engine being inline so you can see everything and it all flows so well in there good job Shawn http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

for me its the AWD...
i could care less if people could see my turbo... stock look = sleeper!


----------



## Trevis (Mar 7, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Didnt get my tig'd IC pipes and downpipe back today like I was supposed to so now hoping for tomorrow for the car to be running. 

You guys sending stuff out for welding? no in house fabricator? You should hire one, I'd move to Florida...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (Trevis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Trevis* »_
You guys sending stuff out for welding? no in house fabricator? You should hire one, I'd move to Florida...









Our main tech which moved on to pursue his own shop a few months ago has previously done all of our fab work inhouse. I have picked up where he left off and am in the process of teaching myself the welding trade. We have a MIG at the shop which I am extremely proficient with and is more than sufficient for doing exhaust setups and tacking pieces together as you have seen what I have done with this car. For the pieces requiring a TIG, we have a few outside "friends" locally and one which even comes to the shop when needed. That will soon be changing though, luckly I'm a quick learner!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (fahrenheit 525)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fahrenheit 525* »_
I'm sooooo jealous it's making me sick, I don't know which bugs me more the all wheel drive or the fact the the setup looks so damn good with the engine being inline so you can see everything and it all flows so well in there good job Shawn http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks Shawn! We can make the turbo visible in your car as well


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Thanks Shawn! We can make the turbo visible in your car as well









Interested!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (fahrenheit 525)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fahrenheit 525* »_
Interested!

We'll talk on Tuesday when your down http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
We'll talk on Tuesday when your down http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Perfect I'll be there! Thanks Shawn!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

Without further ado ...
























(sound sucks but its the best I could do after a 14hr day







)


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

Doh just caught my grammer goof on the vid title! lol


----------



## bernB5 (Jul 13, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Doh just caught my grammer goof on the vid title! lol

it's gramm*a*r haha.. sounds good. really nice, smooth, well put-together build http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (bernB5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bernB5* »_
it's gramm*a*r haha.. sounds good. really nice, smooth, well put-together build http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Thats why I build the cars and Brad does all the writing!


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I'll be there in the morn


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (fahrenheit 525)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fahrenheit 525* »_I'll be there in the morn









Bring your vag-com please, for some reason mine was being goofy with this car (or perhaps it was just that I was beat and ready to go home and really wasnt in the mood to deal with a computer







) But bring it anyways PLEASE!


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MKV John. (Jan 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*

nice, i can't wait til you hit 30psi with this badboy


----------



## xZANEx (Feb 15, 2008)

*FV-QR*

i might have skimmed a lil quick through this.. but do the wastegates' dumptubes go into the downpipe or the atmosphere http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ??


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (xZANEx)*

engine bay looks awesome


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Great work guys.. Looks really clean...


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Craige-O)*

Lookin good. Any pics with the bumper on? Any WOT vids







I want to hear them dumps


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

jeez Brad... you guys weren't ****ing around when it comes to v2, eh?
Any realistic idea of an air filter for the future?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Lookin good. Any pics with the bumper on? Any WOT vids







I want to hear them dumps









Ask and you shall receive!







More vids with boost hopefully this weekend, still waiting on a base file!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Chapel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chapel* »_jeez Brad... you guys weren't ****ing around when it comes to v2, eh?
Any realistic idea of an air filter for the future?

I'm trying to teach Brad what power looks like this time around!








For this manifold design, with Xenon's, we knew there was a good chance a screen would be our only option. If we duplicate the setup in the future, a few minor changes in the manifold would allow a small cone or mushroom filter to fit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rhouse181 (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
For this manifold design, with Xenon's, we knew there was a good chance a screen would be our only option. If we duplicate the setup in the future, a few minor changes in the manifold would allow a small cone or mushroom filter to fit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

That's what i was worried about... all the tastly little pieces getting sucked into the turbo.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

I love how that FMIC hides so well. Great job


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (rhouse181)*

should be able to find a small mushroom filter to fit if not maybe a short 90 degree bend to fit a filter? not that Shawn cares but I would but a filter myself.


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (fahrenheit 525)*

4in inlet? maybe a very short 4in to 3in 45 degree reducing peice just enough to angle filter away from head light. a very small detail and would not let it spoil the extreme beauty of this build just thinking of how I would fit a filter.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (fahrenheit 525)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fahrenheit 525* »_4in inlet? maybe a very short 4in to 3in 45 degree reducing peice just enough to angle filter away from head light. a very small detail and would not let it spoil the extreme beauty of this build just thinking of how I would fit a filter.

A filter is not going to fit with this particular manifold and w/ Xenon's. The compressor housing at the edge of the inlet is 1" from the back of the headlight. Doing anything other than a 4" inlet would completely kill the point of having a GT35R


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I love how that FMIC hides so well. Great job

Thanks







Going as big as I did, I was really hoping it would be visible. I LOVE FMIC BLING!







Other smaller intercooler setups are more visible than this one, just the placement of everything seems to hide perfectly


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

hmm, I see good point


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

ok, I'm just thinking out loud but cut a circle out of a high flow panel filter and use something to clamp that to turbo







I know ur fine the way it is. Just thinking.


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (fahrenheit 525)*

forget i said anything I'm meeting with K&N to start a new line of 1in thick 3 and 4in dia circle filters that have a silicone sleeve to attach to turbo inlets shhhhh!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (fahrenheit 525)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fahrenheit 525* »_forget i said anything I'm meeting with K&N to start a new line of 1in thick 3 and 4in dia circle filters that have a silicone sleeve to attach to turbo inlets shhhhh!

That is a great idea as far as filtering the air but for flow that is a huge restriction, as even the screen is. The reason a cone filter flows is because of the surface area of the filter material.


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
That is a great idea as far as filtering the air but for flow that is a huge restriction, as even the screen is. The reason a cone filter flows is because of the surface area of the filter material.

so the larger the surface area the greater the flow?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (fahrenheit 525)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fahrenheit 525* »_
so the larger the surface area the greater the flow?

You got it! When you see the car tomorrow, you'll better understand. There just isnt any room. The turbo looks big in the pictures but when you see it in person, its MUCH bigger. Ive seen it now plenty of times and everytime Im under the hood I still think holy **** looking at it.


----------



## IceMole (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

So what's that sticker mean on your hood?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (IceMole)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IceMole* »_So what's that sticker mean on your hood?
















Insignificant, just looks cool


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

sexy sexy sexy!!!!!
Yes an HKS mushroom would be ideal but damn it it takes away from the turbo bling! Love it! I need to drive down there to check this out.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lou_Y2mK5* »_sexy sexy sexy!!!!!
Yes an HKS mushroom would be ideal but damn it it takes away from the turbo bling! Love it! I need to drive down there to check this out. 

Come on down, you know where to find us!  http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Insignificant, just looks cool









Damn things are everywere here in FL like loves bugs


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

lol i've never even seen that before and i can tell that that sticker is a 1552 sticker.


----------



## SilverStoneMk4 (Feb 26, 2007)

Love the setup!!


----------



## dubsker (Jan 8, 2006)

*FV-QR*

that sticker is a ****ing optical illusion.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

If you're gonna do it, do it right!
Before








After








Goodridge SS 3an braided vac lines! Had to order custom sizes for the wastegate and EBC lines but those will be in matching fashion!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (LEWXCORE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LEWXCORE* »_lol i've never even seen that before and i can tell that that sticker is a 1552 sticker.

Some get it at first glance, some still dont get it even after you point it out!


----------



## whizbang18T (Nov 17, 2000)

now that's a freakin' build-up! ss lines ftw!


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

mr shawn must say man i love this car i did an awesome job, if i get a sline as my next car ima deff hit u when its time to build







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to fifteen52


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Blu--Pearl)*

looks very clean http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Blu--Pearl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blu--Pearl* »_mr shawn must say man i love this car i did an awesome job, if i get a sline as my next car ima deff hit u when its time to build







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to fifteen52 

When you're ready let us know! If you need help finding a B7 we can help you in that department as well! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTIracing (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

great job dude. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif But don't you think the turbo will start to spool very late, because you only have a 2.0 and not a 3.2 engine.
Mario


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (GTIracing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIracing* »_great job dude. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif But don't you think the turbo will start to spool very late, because you only have a 2.0 and not a 3.2 engine.
Mario

Boost will be exactly where I want it, somewhere in the low 4k range http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

can i got some of those SS lines very nice!


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (fahrenheit 525)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fahrenheit 525* »_can i got some of those SS lines very nice!

x2


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (yvrnycracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yvrnycracer* »_
x2









ya, Mr. Audi Vonmoneybags has all the bling


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (fahrenheit 525)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fahrenheit 525* »_
ya, Mr. Audi Vonmoneybags has all the bling

its always like this...


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (yvrnycracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yvrnycracer* »_
its always like this...









pretty much


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
When you're ready let us know! If you need help finding a B7 we can help you in that department as well! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

really well we need to talk http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (fahrenheit 525)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fahrenheit 525* »_
ya, Mr. Audi Vonmoneybags has all the bling

If you saw the balance on my checking account you wouldn't be saying that


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Blu--Pearl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blu--Pearl* »_
really well we need to talk http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

If you're up for a short road trip, come visit us and check out the shop/cars. We can put together some stuff for you while you're here http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

lets see dyno soon


----------



## Kid Hobo (Sep 4, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Blu--Pearl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blu--Pearl* »_lets see dyno soon










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

Not tuned yet, and I havent even touched the motor yet. Dyno won't be much good limited to low 300's on the ground until those two things occur


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Not tuned yet, and I havent even touched the motor yet. Dyno won't be much good limited to low 300's on the ground until those two things occur


wait what the motor is stock. No way i now that not what yur sayen http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (Blu--Pearl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blu--Pearl* »_
wait what the motor is stock. No way i now that not what yur sayen http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Im not sure if its too early still or if that was another langauge, either way, eh?








I have not touched the motor yet, what you see is merely the turbo setup and the first step in getting the car finished. I put the turbo setup on the stock motor for a few reasons, the main one was to see what differences the stock compression makes vs the planned drop to 8.5:1 after the motor build. With how the car drives/spools now, I am considering not using the JE's I have, and rather getting a custom set with higher and closer to stock compression. I am thinking 9.5:1 may be a better choice. I am also trying to hold out for either Supertech or Ferrea to release upgraded titanium springs and retainers to install along with the Supertech valves I already have.


----------



## ShutItDown (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Touch that motor so I can get that engine cover.


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Im not sure if its too early still or if that was another langauge, either way, eh?








I have not touched the motor yet, what you see is merely the turbo setup and the first step in getting the car finished. I put the turbo setup on the stock motor for a few reasons, the main one was to see what differences the stock compression makes vs the planned drop to 8.5:1 after the motor build. With how the car drives/spools now, I am considering not using the JE's I have, and rather getting a custom set with higher and closer to stock compression. * I am thinking 9.5:1 *may be a better choice. I am also trying to hold out for either Supertech or Ferrea to release upgraded titanium springs and retainers to install along with the Supertech valves I already have. 

good idea order me a set if you don't mind http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## B5Bombers (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: (fahrenheit 525)*

Nice build I realy like it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: (B5Bombers)*

dyno yet


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (Blu--Pearl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blu--Pearl* »_dyno yet









Changed a few plans on internals so still havent touched the motor. Trust me as soon as the car hits the dyno, YOU'LL KNOW!


----------



## sciblades (Oct 21, 2008)

any time frame for the engine work?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (sciblades)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciblades* »_any time frame for the engine work? 

JE is working away on a new set of pistons for us, 9.5:1 83mm bore. Due to a good amount of upcoming shows, and limited time between each, I'm leaning towards using a set of IE drop in rod's which can be put in in short order as a temporary solution. This would buy us a bit more time to wait for either Supertech or Ferrea to release upgraded springs and retainers to fully complete the internal build (and keep from having to pull the head twice). It would also give us the chance to get working on a proper tune sooner than later and get her running higher boost like everyone wants to see in short order!


----------



## WikidMkV (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*









I am in.


----------



## YoungMedic (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: (WikidMkV)*

bump bump... any love in the down economy?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (YoungMedic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *YoungMedic* »_bump bump... any love in the down economy?









Unfortunately I've been too busy with customer projects to even think about tearing the car down for a few weeks. The pile of internals sitting here next to me desk teases me everyday!








Still working on a proper tune that will allow us to acheive what we want from the setup. I've been tossing around the idea of a Motec standalone (the only SEM that will run FSI) but not sure when that will fit into the budget!
In the spare time I've had recently I took the time to go back over some of the small details of the setup I wanted to better and also making some minor changes to the car itself to change the look a bit.
I'll go more into detail later on those things but these should give you an idea if you compare them to what I had last posted


























_Modified by [email protected] at 9:28 AM 6-16-2009_


----------



## johnnyrebel (Nov 24, 2008)

looks good man cant wait to see it done


----------



## YoungMedic (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: (johnnyrebel)*

i love the support bracket. Nice touch


----------



## Audswagen (May 29, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*









Such a great logo. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: (Audswagen)*

I FINALLY FIGURED OUT THE LOGO!!!!!! WOW!!!! THIS HAS BEEN BOTHERING ME FOR ABOUT 2 MONTHS NOW, AND NOW ITS OVER.... ITS SO SIMPLE YET SO PERFECT!!!!


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (yvrnycracer)*

and yes, I just yelled that.


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: (Runin2Rich4FSi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Runin2Rich4FSi* »_I FINALLY FIGURED OUT THE LOGO!!!!!! WOW!!!! THIS HAS BEEN BOTHERING ME FOR ABOUT 2 MONTHS NOW, AND NOW ITS OVER.... ITS SO SIMPLE YET SO PERFECT!!!!


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: (Audswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audswagen* »_











OMFG MAN !!!!
You put the engine in the wrong way !!!!!
You may wanna start again from that....















J/K....


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: (LEWXCORE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LEWXCORE* »_










awww, I was expecting something way funnier.


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

looking good Shawn, keep me posted







call me if you have time to meet me half way with those other wheels. or I'll see u when I'm out that way


----------



## EL_3grab (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: (fahrenheit 525)*

Mega Bump
&
High Res Please








http://i19.photobucket.com/alb...d.jpg
http://i19.photobucket.com/alb...d.jpg
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eatmorice (May 8, 2009)

hey shawn how can i get my hand on that hood decal on the left front part of the hood, love to get one for my self


----------



## YoungMedic (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: (eatmorice)*

bumpity.. any updates?


----------



## ShutItDown (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (YoungMedic)*

This car needs a Eurojet valve cover so I can get a hold of that engine cover.


----------



## mk6_myke (Jul 16, 2009)

*Re: (Runin2Rich4FSi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Runin2Rich4FSi* »_I FINALLY FIGURED OUT THE LOGO!!!!!! WOW!!!! THIS HAS BEEN BOTHERING ME FOR ABOUT 2 MONTHS NOW, AND NOW ITS OVER.... ITS SO SIMPLE YET SO PERFECT!!!!

HAHAHA!!! Me too!!! I just screamed it out! I couldnt see it!lol Thats EPIC!


----------



## sciblades (Oct 21, 2008)

this car was torn down and parted out to my knowledge


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: (sciblades)*

if true, that is a shame. It was a nice clean custom build.


----------



## sciblades (Oct 21, 2008)

no tuning can anger some...


----------



## rhouse181 (Apr 13, 2008)

Wow... That's a long/expensive way to go on hardware without your tuning locked down. Was it the low pressure fueling system limitations that killed it?


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (sciblades)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciblades* »_this car was torn down and parted out to my knowledge

This is correct!
I can't imagine it was because of lack of tuning only because there are tunes out there besides Revo that he could have used.


----------



## YoungMedic (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*








... oh wells...


----------



## labelskate (May 20, 2007)

what's going on in here?


----------

